# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  "Cuidado con la 'euforia' por sembrar uva red globe" (ENTREVISTA)

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Ing. Daniel Salinas, responsable del Proyecto Productivo Uva de Consorcio Agroexportador del Perú.*    *Por: Norma Rojas*  *El norte peruano está demostrando ser una tierra muy apropiada para el cultivo de uva de mesa de exportación, pero cuidado que esta 'euforia' por la red globe motive la introducción clandestina de material genético y con ello el ingreso de las temibles xantomonas -patógenos que arrasaron con la uva red globe en Brasil provenientes al parecer de La India- advierte el ing. Daniel Salinas, responsable del proyecto productivo de Uva de Consorcio Agroexportador del Perú .*  _Ing. Daniel Salinas_  *Este año Consorcio Agroexportador del Perú (CAP) tendrá su primera cosecha y exportación de uva de mesa, proveniente de Sullana y Tambogrande ¿Cuánta producción tienen prevista para entonces?*   Esperamos tener de 25 a 30 contenedores (18.6 TN cada uno). La cantidad exacta será determinada semanas después de la poda; la cual está planificada para iniciar a fines de mayo e inicios de Junio.  El servicio de empaque y servicio de frío los tomaremos en la planta de empaque EMPAFRUT (ubicada en Sullana), la cual ya tiene 2 años de experiencia empacando uva de mesa en Piura y ha llegado a mercados como Rusia y Asia sin problemas. Con ellos ya tenemos bastante avanzado un acuerdo comercial para estos servicios.  El CAP exportará este año la producción de aprox. 60 HA (55 desarrolladas con el financiamiento de COFIDE y 5 desarrolladas con los fondos propios de nuestros socios).   *¿A qué mercados van a exportar?*   Para este primer año de cosecha comercial esperamos destinar la producción a USA, Asia, Europa, y Centro América. Todo en el formato de 8.2 Kg. (70% en caja plástica y un 30% en caja de cartón). De momento casi no destinaremos nada al mercado sudamericano (Colombia y/o Venezuela), porque según sabemos, estos mercados han presentado ciertos problemas de pago con sus últimos programas con Perú.     _Socios y productores de Consorcio Agroexportador del Perú._  *¿Cómo ha resultado el clima norteño para la uva?*    Es necesario dejar claro que hace mucho tiempo se desarrolló uva para pisco en la zona de Mallares (Sullana), la cual quedó abandonada luego de la reforma agraria. Y otros productores vecinos ya van por su segundo año de exportaciones de uva de mesa. En ese sentido, ya estaba demostrado que el clima era adecuado para la uva de mesa y solo hacía falta afinar ciertos parámetros técnicos y conseguir el financiamiento para desarrollar explotaciones comerciales.   En nuestra experiencia, el clima ha resultado provechoso en cuanto al rápido desarrollo fisiológico de la planta (debido a las elevadas temperaturas de la zona), lo cual hace posible obtener la primera cosecha comercial (de alta calidad) a los 16 meses de edad (e incluso a los 12 meses si se desea atender al mercado local).  Sin embargo, es importante indicar que podría resultar trabajoso el manejo de ciertas enfermedades fungosas durante los meses de verano debido a las altas temperaturas y lluvias, las cuales crean una atmósfera ideal para el desarrollo de hongos como el Mildiu. Para esto hay que tomar adecuadas medidas de prevención como una poda adecuada (manejo de canopia) para evitar que la abundante vegetación cree la atmósfera ideal para el desarrollo de estos organismos.   Otro punto importante, es lo trabajoso que puede resultar el control de malezas en épocas de lluvias, especialmente en el Valle de San Lorenzo. Aquí hay que vigilar constantemente el campo para evitar que las malezas asfixien a las plantas de vid (especialmente en campos jóvenes).  Otras ventajas de trabajar en Piura (no necesariamente relacionadas al clima) son: Cercanía al puerto de Paita: 70 Km. dede la planta de empaque. Usamos el cluster exportador de mango: Plantas de empaque, proveedores de cartón, proveedores de servicios de cosecha, proveedores de transporte, mano de obra (mujeres empacadoras), etc.   Abundante agua, presencia de operadores logísticos e incluso almacenes refrigerados en puerto.   *La escuela brasilera para el cultivo de uva, qué características y qué diferencias tiene con la escuela chilena*   Para el proyecto de Piura buscamos la asesoría de técnicos especializados provenientes de Petrolina (Brasil), ya que esta región presenta condiciones de suelo y clima similares a Piura y Lambayeque (por encontrarse ubicada en una latitud cercana).     _Ing. Antonio Fracaro,_ _experto brasileño en cultivo de uva de mesa_ _asesorando en campo_  En Petrolina, se cultivan grandes extensiones de mango y uva de mesa, sin embargo nos queda claro que ellos no cultivan actualmente la variedad red globe (variedad con la que nosotros trabajamos) y que su producción corresponde principalmente a variedades de uva sin semilla (seedless). Esto debido a que la variedad red globe fue devastada en Petrolina por un ataque de xantomonas. En ese sentido, somos muy cuidadosos de no tomar al pie de la letra todas las recomendaciones y de ir adaptando los conocimientos a la realidad nuestra.     _En Brasil las xantomonas acabaron con la uva red globe._  Algunos de los aspectos tomados en cuenta propios de las explotaciones de Brasil son:   Selección de patrones (porta injertos): Usando, donde sea necesario, patrones resistentes a inundaciones; Elaboración de camellones (para la lluvia); Uso de terrenos con pendiente; Evitar terrenos con depresiones (zonas susceptible de inundarse); Uso de drenajes en los suelos más retentivos; Sistema de conducción de la planta, el cual debe tomar en cuenta el crecimiento vigoroso de la misma.   Por otro lado, hemos tenido en cuenta ciertas prácticas comúnmente usadas en Ica (algunas probablemente fueron importadas de Chile): entre ellas la metodología para realizar el injerto; Tipo de parrón (parrón español).  Y quizás de todos nuestros asesores hemos adoptado la política de tomar decisiones de nutrición en base a: 1.Análisis visual (de planta y raíces); 2. Análisis foliar; 3. Análisis de suelos.  En necesario mencionar que para las asesoría de expertos brasileños contamos con el apoyo de: La Asociación de Productores de MangoPROMANGO, cuyos productores-socios son quienes conforman nuestra cadena productiva y con quien compartimos los esfuerzos de traer a los asesores; Vivero Los Viñedos, quienes son proveedores de algunos de nuestros campos y nos acompañen constantemente en la supervisión y asistencia técnica a dichos campos.   *¿Y las lluvias, de qué manera afectan a la uva?*   Hay que tener claro que tanto Piura como Lambayeque presentan clima típico de trópico seco, es decir, presentan lluvias concentradas. Esto significa que las lluvias fuertes llegan solo un par de meses al año y casi siempre en la misma época cada año (febreromarzo). Esto nos da tranquilidad para programar nuestras cosechas en los meses de octubre-diciembre, cuando no esperamos tener problemas por lluvias.   De presentarse lluvias en estos meses, solo nos quedaría retrasar la cosecha (como máximo una semana) para permitir que el campo pierda humedad (secarse); y hacer aplicaciones para prevenir/combatir la ataque de hongos como botritis y oidium.  En importante mencionar que la siembra de nuevos campos de uva de mesa, no debe realizarse cerca de la época de lluvia (al menos en terrenos retentivos), ya que las plantas jóvenes sufren mucho por exceso de agua en raíces).   *¿Qué tan grave es el tema de las enfermedades en las zonas tropicales para la uva de mesa y en qué medida los productores del norte pueden hacerles frente?*   Aquí resalta lo bueno de trabajar un proyecto financiado al 100% por Cofide, ya que manejamos un programa anual de aplicaciones preventivas cuyas partidas ya están separadas y son desembolsadas oportunamente. No hay lugar a retraso o desfase.  Como dije antes, las enfermedades son las propias de climas cálidos y húmedos. Y se presentan en los meses de lluvias (febrero  marzo).   Para esto básicamente tenemos: Programas de aplicaciones preventivas y curativas: (Revisados por los asesores externos); Programa de manejo de canopia: (para evitar que la abundante vegetación evite la ventilación y el ingreso de aire fresco y luz); Control disciplinado de malezas.   Pero algo más preocupante que las enfermedades, es la amenaza de ingreso de patógenos como las Xantomonas, las cuales fueron introducidas al Brasil (provenientes al parecer de la India) en una importación clandestina de material genético (plantitas) y que acabó con la variedad red globe (la cual no es resistente a este patógeno). Esto podría pasar en Piura debido a la euforia presente hoy en día por sembrar red globe, la cual podría motivar a algún productor emprendedor (y poco informado) a traer bajo el brazo alguna plantita de otro país.  *¿Es posible tener dos cosechas al año? en qué mes será la cosecha?*  En teoría se podría obtener esto; pero esta es una práctica no deseada por nosotros, debido a la baja calidad de fruta que se puede obtener bajo este manejo.   Para obtener fruta de exportación (fruta viajera) debemos trabajar con plantas fuertes y sanas. Y esto requiere que la planta se recupere adecuadamente luego de cada cosecha.   *Uvas de Arequipa*  *¿Cuántas hectáreas de uva de mesa tienen en Arequipa?*  Son 69.5 Hectáreas de uva red globe distribuidas entre 7 productores. El próximo año esperamos ampliar a 100 has adicionales con al menos 10 productores más. Todos bajo el esquema típico del CAP : Productores consorciados que exportan su producción a través del CAP.    _Cadena productiva de uvas en Arequipa_   *¿Dónde están ubicadas?*   La Joya 22 HA, La Cano 19 HA, Santa Rita de Siguas 19 HA, El Pedregal (Irrigación Majes) 9.5 HA.  Estas zonas presentan condiciones inmejorables para el desarrollo de uva de mesa.   Aquí el diferencial de temperatura entre el día y la noche es muy bueno (noches muy frías y días muy cálidos), lo cual ayuda a que los frutos cojan mucho color y sabor. Aquí esperamos uvas red globe con mucho color (color coca cola), ideal para el mercado europeo.   La luminosidad en la zona es muy alta (muchas horas luz y ausencia casi total de nubes); lo cual también apoya para que los frutos cojan mucho color.   Baja humedad: Lo cual disminuye el riesgo de ataque por hongos y disminuye el gasto en aplicaciones preventivas.  *¿Cuánta es la producción que esperan?*    Esperamos obtener 1,251 TM en noviembre del 2010; a partir de noviembre del 2011 sacaríamos 1,737 TM. Para las ampliaciones esperamos sembrar variedades sin semilla. En los próximos meses instalaremos una parcela demostrativa en la zona de La Joya para hacer nuestras pruebas y luego dar pase a la siembra comercial de esta variedad (que requiere mayores cuidados, pero es más rentable).   *¿A dónde van a exportar?*   El destino ideal por el tipo de fruta esperada en Arequipa es la Comunidad Europea. Además tenemos programas para Asia y Rusia. En el caso de Arequipa la fruta de segunda (que tendría buena calidad) podría exportarse perfectamente a Sudamérica (Colombia y Venezuela).    En todo caso, la ventana deseada para esta producción es la misma de Piura: Cosechas entre octubre y diciembre.     _Una visita al vivero_  *Fuente: Agronegociosperu.org*Temas similares: "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" "La base fundamental de la fruticultura es el material genético" (Entrevista) "La fruticultura de hoy es atrevida, agresiva y rentable" (ENTREVISTA)

----------

